

The continuing relevance of "Don't Feed the Trolls" - cbeach
https://medium.com/lessons-learned/6be830a6768a

======
jamesbritt
When did "troll" come to mean blunt, vitriolic abuse?

Yes, I know, "language changes and evolves, yada yada yada". I'm curious about
this particular usage, which seems to be something that got picked up and
amplified by mainstream-media (who seem strikingly ignorant of Internet
history), and what to do about the possible loss of the more traditional (and
more subtle and rich) meaning of the word among long-time 'Net users.

